# Tiny Cartoons!



## RVGleason (Oct 21, 2005)

Since we're on a Sumo kick, why leave Tiny and Edie out?  

Chow!

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Sumo.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks RV, ncie job as always.:eat2:


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a new Tiny & Edie After Halloween cartoon for everyone.

Cheers,

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Halloween.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 2, 2005)

Cute RV! That got a big smile out of me!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 2, 2005)

wow that's really funny


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice stuff RV - Love the "Uncle George" (The Kid from Borneo) reference with Tiny's dialogue.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a new Tiny & Edie cartoon I hope you guys like.

Cheers,

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Duck1.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2005)

You're silly RV! 

I like that your toons are bi-lingual!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 3, 2005)

My friend sent me this picture and I compared it with my drawing of Tiny. What do folks think?

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Tiny.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 3, 2005)

I had no idea that Tiny the Cartoon was based on a real Tiny, well well just goes to show how much of fat history I know., none.

So who was the real Tiny, the life story?


BWL.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 14, 2005)

It's that time of year again!  

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Rudolph.jpg


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 14, 2005)

My two favorite quotes from Rudolph! I love it very cute..
On that note..any else get the feeling Mrs. Claus was Italian or am i projecting?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 18, 2005)

I met the real life Edie.  Her cartoon counter-part is almost as fat obsessed as the real one.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2005)

BigFusionNYC said:


> I met the real life Edie.  Her cartoon counter-part is almost as fat obsessed as the real one.



Hi Jorge,

Yes, the person you're thinking of was the real-life model for Edie.

Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to All!

RV


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas All!

RV :eat1: 

View attachment SantaTiny.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year to one and all!

RV :eat1: 

View attachment NY06.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a Tiny cartoon to go with the thread about taking a nap with a fat man. 

Cheers,

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Relax.jpg


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 1, 2006)

*sigh* My man needs to come home sooner.
I miss cuddling!
Cute cartoon! I loved it


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Thought you'd like this cartoon based on a e-mail sent me about unusual sleeping places.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Sleep2.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Valentine's Day to All! :smitten: 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Candy.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 29, 2006)

I found this on YouTube. The funny thing is, he does resemble my character of Tiny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC8JVz5eDl4

RV :eat1:


----------



## love dubh (Nov 30, 2006)

He's got better moves that I do. But, everyone does. I like the butt wiggle; he has pretty good control over his waist/hip manipulations.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 30, 2006)

:shocked: what guts (no pun intended) this guy has! That's amazing. Dancing in front of the cameara! I can hardly get a picture of my man without a shirt on... much less him dancing like exposed.
n what a cutie! I'd pounce on him.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a link to my new Tiny & Edie cartoon, 'Seconds'.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24636

RV :eat1:


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 28, 2007)

missaf said:


> (moderator note: I am compiling all of Tiny's cartoons in one thread, if you see any that I forgot, please let me know!)



You can find more on my RV Toon's Yahoo group. Click my name over my Tiny avatar and click on my Homepage and you'll get right to the group.

RV :eat1:


----------

